# Ok, I want to listen to some "normal" music with good traditional melodies.



## Kajmanen (Jun 30, 2017)

I feel that there are less and less focus on the old tradition of writing original melodies and using chords/notes in a cleverly way that takes the track from a to b.
I want to hear several sections/themes in a track that harmonizes well. I want progression/developemnt and expanding of themes/melodies etc. And good varied rhythm that backs it up.

Where do you find this music today?

Please take a listen to these:


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Kajmanen said:


> I feel that there are less and less focus on the old tradition of writing original melodies and using chords/notes in a cleverly way that takes the track from a to b.
> I want to hear several sections/themes in a track that harmonizes well. I want progression/developemnt and expanding of themes/melodies etc. And good varied rhythm that backs it up.
> 
> Where do you find this music today?
> ...


Track One is "Kirite - #4 The Forest Of Lapis Lazuli"

Track Two is "Kansas - Dust in the Wind (Official Video)"

Track Three is "Suzanne Vega - Undertow"

Track Four is "Clannad - Almost Seems (Too Late To Turn)"

Track Five is "Fleetwood Mac - Landslide"

This sounds more like something that's in the area of Fredx2098 or Kjetil Heggelund's area of expertise... you might want to ask them...

Me? I can't do it... Too busy... Sorry... Can't make up my mind as to whether I should write an entry in "insane brutal grindcore" about microsongs and Napalm Death, Black Metal - Grey Metal - White Metal, or create another "Country Music... Thank God!" thread on "Alabama"...

And no offense but this thread sounds like you're trying to trick us into doing your homework for you.

- Syd


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

For modern rock-type melodic music I like midwest emo. Some examples:

This Town Needs Guns: 




American Football: 




Everyone Asked About You: 




Mineral: 




It sounds like you want something folk-poppy though, and I don't really know any good normal modern folk music (I know some weird stuff though). Here's some older normal (but not completely normal) folk music that I like, in a genre called "American primitivism" or "American primitive guitar" which is just one person with an acoustic guitar, sometimes singing like this guy:


----------



## les24preludes (May 1, 2018)

I can certainly give you some tracks that are original and melodic, but they won't be the kind of guitar based or celtic type ones you listed.





 Odd Beholder: Landscape Escape




 Anti-Atlas: Cool is the Night




 St. Vincent, The Strangers




 Sara Bareilles, Basket Case




 Rihanna: Get it Over With


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

are you looking only for contemporary music? And in that case how much contemporary or modern, 10, 20, 30 years? More? Because maybe (or rather probably) I'm ignoring a lot of great stuff, I have the same impression that the focus has progressively gone on other aspects, especially sound and production more than melodic or harmonic creativity, so I can't think of a lot less stuff.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike Keneally

[video]https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=mike+keneally+hallmark[/video]


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Are you interested in pre-rock music? Cole Porter, Rodgers & Hart, Irving Berlin, the Gershwins, Stephen Sondheim (technically not pre-rock) etc.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Split Enz


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

The Burt Bacharach and Hal David songbook should keep you busy … and happy!

My favorite song of theirs is "The Look of Love".


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> Split Enz


Did I already boast that I went backstage and met them after seeing them at Southampton Uni? I was a bit awestruck. The best question I could muster was to ask the drummer which other drummers he liked. "Heavy Bruford".


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

SONNET CLV said:


> The Burt Bacharach and Hal David songbook should keep you busy … and happy!
> 
> My favorite song of theirs is "The Look of Love".


I've enjoyed this album.









(Maybe not "That's What Friends Are For", but that's not Bacharach/David.)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2018)

Try these...


----------

